# Vintage Seiko One Button Chrono 5719



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Guys,tell me more about 5719 chrono.I read about it`s first Seiko chrono and it`s HW.










Pic is from Google


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

You are correct, it was Seiko's first attempt at a chronograph and was introduced in 1964 to coincide with the Olympic Games which were held in Tokyo that year - Seiko were the official timekeepers. They are all handwinders.

It was a sixty minute chrono, this could be read by lining the bezel triangle up with the minute hand and depressing the button to start the chrono running. Once you depressed the button again the seconds hand would stop so you could read the minutes and seconds elapsed.

In it's first incarnation it was called the 45899 with Seiko old style model numbering system, but was soon userperd by the calibre-case type numbering system we know today.

This meant the 45899 became the 5719-899x - the last number denoted the dial colour. Later the 5717 was introduced which was basically the 5719 calibre with a date complication. Again these came with various bezel and dial combinations.

The earliest models came with a black rubber/bakelite bezel, which wasn't very robust and quite soon started to turn to mush. Consequently a lot of these watches went back to Seiko and had their bezels changes for an identical one, but made from stainless steel. Occasionaly these chronos turn up with rubber bezels in reasonable condition, but they are very few and far between. The bezel the example in your picture has was the third type fitted to these watches. It was an identical bezel to the 62mas diver but the inserts were different.

These chronos came with silver and beige coloured dials like the one in your pictures and silver and slate coloured one's on the 5717's.

These also came with many different types of caseback. I have seen olympic torch ones, sea horse ones, horseshoe ones and dolphin ones. This was typical of Seiko's caseback 'policy' of the early to late sixties - if indeed they did have a policy. They just seemed to put anything on anything!

Here is my small collection, from left to right - 1964 45899 (calibre 5719), 1965 5717-8990 and 1965 5717-8990:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for the info.I have crappy pics of my 5719:





It seems that the chrono pusher differs from the pics above.I want to sell it,but I don`t know the exact value of the watch.I saw 2 5719s on bey they were devastated and in awful condition.The one for spare parts was 545 USD and the 5717 in exc. condition was 1990 USD.So I was thinking nine must be somewhere in the middle,right?


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> It seems that the chrono pusher differs from the pics above.I want to sell it,but I don`t know the exact value of the watch.I saw 2 5719s on bey they were devastated and in awful condition.The one for spare parts was 545 USD and the 5717 in exc. condition was 1990 USD.So I was thinking nine must be somewhere in the middle,right?


Not quite. The two you have seen on the bay have been there for many months, if they are the same ones that I have seen. The Phillipines 5719 for restoration will never sell at that price ($575), it has been there for at least 3 or 4 months now. It's probably worth perhaps $160 tops. The Australian 5717 at $1900 is just a joke. That has been up for getting on for 8 months now. Again it will never sell at that price. It would probably sell at around $400 on a bad day.

You have to factor into the price you ask for yours the fact that the bezel has seen better days and it has an incorrect chrono pusher fitted.

The last one I bought at the end of November last year (far right in my picture) was from the original owner, on eBay and cost Â£75 (just under $120).

Hope this helps.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

But in fact they are very rare.And if someone is looking for this kind of unusual Seiko chrono he wo`nt have so many choices.Tomorrow I will tale better pics and I will post it in trade corner.

Thank you again for all the information supplied. :notworthy:


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> But in fact they are very rare.And if someone is looking for this kind of unusual Seiko chrono he wo`nt have so many choices.Tomorrow I will tale better pics and I will post it in trade corner.
> 
> Thank you again for all the information supplied. :notworthy:


Good luck with the sale! If I had some spare cash I may even have considered buying it myself. It does look lovely!


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice watch doc,

I wish you success with the sell. :yes:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Cannop said:


> mitadoc said:
> 
> 
> > But in fact they are very rare.And if someone is looking for this kind of unusual Seiko chrono he wo`nt have so many choices.Tomorrow I will tale better pics and I will post it in trade corner.
> ...


P.M. sent.


----------

